# Samba + LDAP: weird errors and problems



## jimmi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

I'm trying to set up a Samba PDC with LDAP using this howto, but something seems wrong.

I see the following:
- Starting and stopping the daemons takes too much time, around a minute or so. Sometime while stopping the service on the terminal appears the PID repeated several times before the daemon stops.
- Looking at the threads I see all daemons running twice, two nmbd, two smbd and two winbindd.
- The command `net rpc join -S serv01 -Uroot` does not work. I cannot attach the exact error in this moment, I will do it later. I remind that there is also a timeout error.
- In the logs I find the following lines:

```
2010/02/17 06:04:14,  1] lib/util_tdb.c:521(tdb_wrap_log)   tdb(/var/db/samba34/mutex.tdb): tdb_lock failed on list 114 ltype=3 
(Interrupted system call)
[2010/02/17 06:04:14,  0] lib/util_tdb.c:69(tdb_chainlock_with_timeout_internal) tdb_chainlock_with_timeout_internal: alarm (40) timed out for 
key SERV01 in tdb /var/db/samba34/mutex.tdb
[2010/02/17 06:04:14,  1] lib/server_mutex.c:71(grab_named_mutex) Could not get the lock for SERV01
[2010/02/17 06:04:14,  0] winbindd/winbindd_cm.c:782(cm_prepare_connection) cm_prepare_connection: mutex grab failed for SERV01
```
I have no clue of what the problem is. Anybody may suggest me how to debug it?

Thanks in advance
Jimmi


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2010)

jimmi said:
			
		

> - Looking at the threads I see all daemons running twice, two nmbd, two smbd and two winbindd.


That's normal. I have even more running:


```
root@molly:~#ps -ax | grep smb
  997  ??  Ss     0:09.05 /usr/local/sbin/nmbd -D -s /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
 1001  ??  Is     0:03.52 /usr/local/sbin/smbd -D -s /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
 1005  ??  Ss     0:01.29 /usr/local/sbin/winbindd -s /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
 1042  ??  I      0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/smbd -D -s /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
 1065  ??  I      0:00.38 /usr/local/sbin/winbindd -s /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
 1125  ??  I      0:00.04 /usr/local/sbin/winbindd -s /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
 1126  ??  I      0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/winbindd -s /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
76486  ??  I      0:01.40 /usr/local/sbin/smbd -D -s /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
85565  ??  I      0:43.19 /usr/local/sbin/smbd -D -s /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
82978   1  S+     0:00.00 grep smb
```


----------



## jimmi (Feb 18, 2010)

jimmi said:
			
		

> I cannot attach the exact error in this moment, I will do it later.



The error shown is:

```
# net rpc join -S serv01 -Uroot
Connection failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
Enter root's password:
Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
Could not connect to server serv01
Connection failed: NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT
```

And in the logs I get the following messages:

```
#less serv01
[2010/02/18 05:05:44,  0] groupdb/mapping.c:802(pdb_create_builtin_alias)
  pdb_create_builtin_alias: Could not add group mapping entry for alias 545 (NT_STATUS_GROUP_EXISTS)
[2010/02/18 05:05:44,  0] lib/util_sock.c:539(read_fd_with_timeout)
[2010/02/18 05:05:44,  0] lib/util_sock.c:1491(get_peer_addr_internal)
  getpeername failed. Error was Socket is not connected
  read_fd_with_timeout: client 0.0.0.0 read error = Socket is not connected.
```


```
less log.winbindd-idmap
[2010/02/18 05:05:44,  1] winbindd/idmap.c:438(idmap_init_passdb_domain)
  Could not init passdb idmap domain
[2010/02/18 05:05:44,  0] winbindd/idmap.c:201(smb_register_idmap_alloc)
  idmap_alloc module ldap already registered!
[2010/02/18 05:05:44,  0] winbindd/idmap.c:201(smb_register_idmap_alloc)
  idmap_alloc module tdb already registered!
[2010/02/18 05:05:44,  0] winbindd/idmap.c:149(smb_register_idmap)
  Idmap module passdb already registered!
[2010/02/18 05:05:44,  0] winbindd/idmap.c:149(smb_register_idmap)
  Idmap module nss already registered!
[2010/02/18 05:05:44,  0] winbindd/idmap_ldap.c:1470(idmap_ldap_set_mapping)
  ldap_set_mapping_internals: Failed to add S-1-5-32-545 to 10003 mapping [gidNumber]
[2010/02/18 05:05:44,  0] winbindd/idmap_ldap.c:1472(idmap_ldap_set_mapping)
  ldap_set_mapping_internals: Error was: (NULL) (Already exists)
```


```
less 192.168.1.29
[2010/02/18 05:05:44,  0] auth/auth_winbind.c:101(check_winbind_security)
  check_winbind_security: ERROR!  my_private_data == NULL!
```

Any suggestion?


----------

